# Can we have a PIT gallery??



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

*Post up a photo of your smoker, grills, whatever ya got.*

I have seen a few that was pretty awesome but I know I have not been thru

all of the builds,  and there is some really talented folks here.

big or small lets check them all out!

here is mine to start out!

still a work in progress going to plumb in some propane, rework my burner, and add a gas grill.


----------



## alelover (Jul 13, 2011)

I'm almost embarrassed to show mine after that sunman. It has all the latest mods.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 13, 2011)

I need to do the mods to my SFB in the last pic. I have just been doing small cooks down on the end from the fire box.


----------



## SmokinAl (Jul 14, 2011)

Keep the photo's coming guys!


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

Some SFB Mods.

Make a charcoal basket.







Raise it up for better airflow and maybe add an extra vent.







Seal it between the SFB and the smoke chamber with some high temp RTV..







These small mods made a big difference in my fire control. If I could insulate the whole SFB it would be even better.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

Cool thanks for sharing


----------



## 2bears (Jul 14, 2011)

Here are my 2 new smokers that I built this spring


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

I remeber that build!!  nice TBS in that last picture
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





Thanks!


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

Yup. Love the hatchet.


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 14, 2011)

WOW! Those look handsome indeed. Check out my bad boy:







Why you laughing Bro?


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

looks brand new


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 14, 2011)

sunman76 said:


> looks brand new




It is SunMan76, I just got into smoking a month or two ago

and have been able to smoke almost every weekend.

My wife loves what I produce so I think I'm getting an upgrade

on my birthday in a few days.

I've been dropping hints like crazy, even pointed out the one I

wanted to her the other day.

She's a cool egg though, won't know till she hits me with it.

That's how I got my VTX1300, she had my brother ride up

on it in a Santa outfit and hand me the keys, I almost dropped

to my knee's and passed out.


----------



## oldschoolbbq (Jul 14, 2011)

Here's my pride and joy
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





A wood burning wonder.I can cook in the main chamber and hold or do real low smoking in the Cabinet


----------



## masterofmymeat (Jul 14, 2011)

Nice OldSchool, Nice!


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

wow you married good..lol

cool my b day next week I plan on doing some Q

my wife can be so good also at not telling or acting

like she just picked me a little something...than BAM
	

	
	
		
		



		
		
	


	





  I never know what it will be because I hint at everything..lol

 


MasterOfMyMeat said:


> It is SunMan76, I just got into smoking a month or two ago
> 
> and have been able to smoke almost every weekend.
> 
> ...


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 14, 2011)

thats nice OLDSCHOOL I like the lid on the fire box.  I was thinking of doing that to my twiggy build.


----------



## ecto1 (Jul 14, 2011)

All six of them in thier full glory...Don't laugh they are paid for and work like a charm.  One day I will own my RF smoker I am about 1/4 of the way saved up.


----------



## alelover (Jul 14, 2011)

That's beautiful Ecto. A lovely sight.


----------



## michael ark (Jul 14, 2011)

This one was built by  my dad.I also have a gosm wide body and a red bullet.I will try to get more pictures up.This is the only picture i have of the bullet .As a webber stand.


----------



## shooterrick (Jul 14, 2011)

ok I'll bite.


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> All six of them in thier full glory...Don't laugh they are paid for and work like a charm.  One day I will own my RF smoker I am about 1/4 of the way saved up.




My favorite so far ! Nice job Ecto.


----------



## meateater (Jul 14, 2011)

Mine are in my signature.


----------



## solaryellow (Jul 14, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> All six of them in thier full glory...Don't laugh they are paid for and work like a charm.  One day I will own my RF smoker I am about 1/4 of the way saved up.




IMHO, it is hard to beat a UDS on anything other than quantity. Nice looking drums Ecto.


----------



## ledhead84 (Jul 14, 2011)

My Mini Patio RF







My untested unfinished canning pot micro smoker


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 15, 2011)

ECTO1 said:


> All six of them in thier full glory...Don't laugh they are paid for and work like a charm.  One day I will own my RF smoker I am about 1/4 of the way saved up.


I got two drums last week so I know who to PM when I start building them up.


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 15, 2011)

meateater said:


> Mine are in my signature.




man those look great I love the paint on the charcoal UDS


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 15, 2011)

LEADHEAD84 your RF turned out reall nice.  love the pig!


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 15, 2011)

Hey ShooterRick

that a nice clean setup, what is the 1944 Army Field Oven-Gunny Smoker.  that was a little over thirty yeas before I was born...lol

got any pictures of it?


----------



## stumprat (Jul 16, 2011)

My latest build


----------



## sunman76 (Jul 18, 2011)

Thats nice work Stumprat, nice clean setup you got.


----------

